# Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?



## Felix1312 (11. August 2017)

*Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Hat sich schon erledigt, Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Vielleicht für die Lüftersteuerung?
4.3  Fan Speed Controller
Please plug the S-ATA connector of the fan speed 
controller to your power supply to take control of 
up to three 3-pin fans.


----------



## Felix1312 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Ja das hab ich auch so gemacht, trotzdem bleibt mir jetzt noch dieses eine kleine Kabel mit 2 von 3 möglichen Pins wo ich den abgebilderten Anschluss nirgends finden kann...


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Hast du ein Foto?


----------



## Felix1312 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Vielleicht klappt es dieses mal. Das ist dieses Kabel hier was mir noch rätselhaft bleibt, weswegen sich wahrscheinlich auch die Gehäuselüfter nicht drehen.


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Da kannst du einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter anschließen und über die Steuerung regeln.


----------



## Felix1312 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Aber wieso ist dann nur einer der beiden Gehäuselüfter aktiv? Das ist der vordere, der hintere bewegt sich kein Stück. Wird der erst ab einer bestimmten CPU oder Graka Temperatur aktiviert oder ist da noch etwas was ich übersehen habe? Die Kabel sind ja für beide dieselben


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Das ist ein Lüfter Anschluss.

wo hast du denn was angeschlossen?
Hast du den hinteren, der sich nicht dreht, mal ans Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## Felix1312 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Das ist zu 100% das einzige Kabel, welches noch nicht angeschlossen wurde. Kann sein, dass dieses Kabel ja den hinteren Lüfter in Betrieb nimmt, nur leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht wo dieses Kabel hinkommen soll. Bei den ganzen CHA_FAN Anschlüssen geht es ja schon mal nicht, weil der Stecker anders ist. Irgendwie find ich keinen Stecker der dergleichen aussieht auf meinem Mainboard. Kennst du zufällig die Bezeichnung von dem passenden Gegenstück? In der Bedienungsanleitung stehen auch nur diese CHA_FAN Anschlüsse, aber die haben halt 4 Pins als Stecker und da müssen andere Aufsätze drauf. Dieser 2-Pin Aufsatz stellt mich hier ehrlich vor ein Rätsel.
Ach ja, der erste ist ja ebenfalls nicht ans Mainboard angeschlossen, sondern nur mit dem großen SATA Stromstecker an das Netzteil. Mehr Kabel sind da gar nicht für die Lüfter.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Nein, du sollst den Lüfter, der nicht läuft, ans Mainboard anschließen. Da musst du mal schauen, wo das Kabel des Lüfters hingeht.
Der Stecker des lüfters sollte aufs Mainboard passen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Kenne solche Stecker von meinem Netzteil her, denn dort kann ich auch noch zusätzlich Lüfter anschließen und mit regeln lassen.
Das Teil wird nur an einem Lüfter angeschlossen, nicht irgendwie aufs Mainboard stecken denn dort müsste sofern  an der Lüfterregelung Spannung anliegt auch Strom durchfließen.
Schließt du das Teil dann irgendwie an einem der Lüfteranschlüsse ans Mainboard beschädigst du das Mainboard damit.

Das du den Stecker nirgendwo aufs Mainboard stecken kannst daher schon sein Sinn.

EDIT: Habe mir jetzt mal dein Benutzerhandbuch angeschaut.
http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/purebase600/purebase600_mn_de.pdf

Du hast eine Lüftersteuerung mit drei Positionen.
Hierzu bekommt die Steuerung mittesl SATA-Kabel die Spannung und über diesem Anschluss kannst du ein Lüfter daran anschließen (3-Pin).
Möchtest du mehrere Lüfter daran anschließen musst Y-Adapter dazu verwenden.

Soweit ich es aus dem Handbuch richtig gesehen habe  kannst du nur einen Lüfter anschließen, daher solltest du mal nochmals beschreiben wie du alle Lüfter angeschlossen hast. Diese Lüftersteuerung musst du auch nicht verwenden, denn diese wird deine Lüfter nicht automatisch nach Temperatur regeln, sondern ob sie in Stellung 1-2-3 steht. Kannst du daher falls erwünscht ganz weg lassen und deine Lüfter direkt aufs Mainboard anschließen. Denn dort kannst du sie dann Temperatur bezogen bestimmen.


----------



## Felix1312 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Die einzigen Lüfter, die ich vorerst habe, sind die zwei vom Gehäuse, der CPU Lüfter und halt die festinstallierten an der Grafikkarte. Davon gehen auch alle problemlos und ich habe vorerst keine Probleme mit hohen Temperaturen, nur halt der hintere Lüfter vom Gehäuse streikt wieso auch immer. Die Sache ist halt, man muss die nicht nochmal extra irgendwie verkabeln, sondern BeQuiet macht es uns leichter und bündelt die Kabel der beiden Gehäuselüfter zu einem großen SATA Stromkabel und halt dieses eine mysteriöse Kabel, was mir jetzt als zusätzlichen Lüfteranschluss erklärt wurde von euch. Trotzdem verstehe ich dann nicht, wieso der hintere Lüfter noch immer nicht angehen will, obwohl halt alles andere problemlos funktioniert (auch die Lüftersteuerung mit den Stufen 1-3 geht, nur halt beim vorderen Lüfter). Gibt es da irgendwie einen Lock o.ä. , dass der hintere nur angeht, wenn es im Gehäuse zum Hitzestau kommt?


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Aha, die Case Lüfter sind schon ab Werk dort angeschlossen?
Wenn der Rechner läuft und der hintere Lüfter geht nicht, reicht es dann, wenn du ihn mal mit andrehst, dass er dann läuft?


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wofür sind diese beiden Kabel vom BeQuiet Pure 600 Gehäuse?*

Auch der 2 Pin Kabel wird ein Lüfteranschluss sein.Der wird dann warscheinlich kein Tachosignal für die Drehzahl übertragen.
Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss
Der Lüfter der sich nicht dreht ist auch über das Sata Kabel mit angeschlossen oder extra?


----------

